

Creative Market for Photoshop - dariusmonsef
https://creativemarket.com/photoshop-extension

======
cwilson
This idea is simply brilliant. You've reduced the friction it takes for me to
buy an asset that I might not have otherwise purchased to essentially one
click, at exactly the right moment (the moment I need it, without breaking my
work-flow or concentration).

My first suggestion would be to figure out how to market the hell out of this.
There are some really great Photoshop plugins out there that I've seen pop up
on HN maybe once or twice at most and I've spoken to designer friends in
person who have never heard of them. The first step would be to look into
advertising on the design blogs and sites like <http://beautifulpixels.com/>.
You might then look into a sponsored post on DaringFireball or similar site
(from what I've heard, the ROI on his posts is pretty good).

------
oo7jeep
I love when products go deep for their core users. This is one of the best
ideas and executions I've seen among any of the companies trying to create
marketplaces for digital goods.

~~~
frankdenbow
Exactly, this is such a smart move.

------
bluetidepro
This is an incredible idea coming from the Creative Market. Very well done. I
wonder how long it takes Envato (Theme Forest, Code Canyon, etc.) to make a
version of this for their products/sites.

~~~
iconfinder
Or Iconfinder :-D

~~~
BSousa
I was sure www.iconfinder.com was your site, but I took a look at the profile
just to see if I could copy paste it instead of typing it (I'm lazy).

You have the url as www.confinder.com there ;)

------
mattrandle
Nice idea and implementation.

Was it difficult building the plugin for photoshop ?

I ask because I have been toying with building a photoshop plugin for handling
feedback on designs. i.e. the plugin allows you to upload a design to a
website where customers can comment. The plugin would allow you to view the
comments from within Photoshop.

~~~
brianreavis
Tomorrow I'm going to write a post on all that went into making it. To be
honest, it's not difficult to get into—with extensions running on top of AIR,
the learning curve isn't steep. The main difficulties come from random
platform bugs and poor documentation. Things like:

\- Occasionally when a panel starts, the wrapper from Adobe that loads in your
extension will be incorrectly sized... which leaves the panel with a giant
white space at the bottom. To fix it, increment then decrement the height by
one to get it to recalculate its size.

\- On CS5.0 (only), the panel is rendered darker than it should be (so if you
set the background color to the color the SDK tells you it is, you'll end up
something that doesn't match up with the Photoshop UI (this might be mx:HTML
specific).

\- On CS6, mx:HTML causes a hard Photoshop crash sometimes (no idea why, it's
blackbox). Posted on Adobe Forums... no one seems to know.

TL;DR: Barrier of entry is low. Strange issues make it hard. Sadly many of
them are out of your control as a 3rd-party developer.

~~~
shuzchen
brian initially started work on the extension, then I did for a few months,
now it's back on brian's plate. In my experience it was rough debugging
anything within the webview after being used to the power of chrome dev tools
and firebug. For the most part I was able to test the webview bits in an
actual browser, but it was those times where the embedded browser behaved
differently that really made things rough.

Debugging things within AIR was easy though, and although I had near-nil prior
experience with actionscript my javascript background got me up and running
right away.

------
binaryorganic
I like this, but it also underscores one of the reasons I'm skeptical of this
specific marketplace. I find it very difficult to actually know what I'm
buying. Assets are often little more than a generic description with a few
hard to see thumbnails tacked on to show you what you'll get.

I've definitely found myself hoping for _more_ detail / product information.
While this looks well-implemented I wonder if it won't take me a step further
away from what I'm buying, which is the reverse of what I want.

------
BHSPitMonkey
I love that the actual experience (or something damn close to it) is usable
right there in the home page. Great work.

------
mistercow
While I appreciate that you're going for a Photoshop UI theme in the browser
panel there (and I think it's very nice in terms of presentation), I think
it's a big mistake to use decorative UI elements that don't actually work.
It's impossible for a user to look at that panel and tell what is actual UI,
and what is merely decoration, which is disorienting and frustrating.

~~~
TheCoreh
I might be wrong, but I think if you're a heavy Photoshop user (their target
demographic) you'll be already familiar with the panels Photoshop provides,
and their custom panel will draw your attention. IMO, the "Try Me" banner also
ensures the user keeps their attention focused on the demo.

